# any excercises that dont involve walking or bikes etc



## Janybaby (Dec 30, 2019)

I have just been told that I am pre diabetic and need to exercise and lose weight, my BMI is 28. My problem is that I have peripheral artery disease and this causes pain when using the legs plus I have a back problem so any advice on what exercise would suit me please


----------



## Toucan (Dec 30, 2019)

Hello Janybaby,
There is an exercise class called 'Paracise' which claims to offer gentle low-intensity exercise, that can be tuned for people with restrictions on movement.
I don't think it is available in all areas, but there is a web-site and also a Facebook page, that has further information.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi
Aqua-fit or aqua-aerobics would be the things that springs to mind as your weight is supported by the water so less stress on joints and it is slower movement with more resistance. I believe @Felinia does these sort of classes so she may have more input.
It may also be that the more gentle exercise that you do, the less it will hurt and it may be a question of starting very slow and short distance with walking and perhaps increasing it slightly each day.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 30, 2019)

I have PAD/claudication with a blocked femoral artery in my left leg. Really annoying, isn't it? Particularly as walking has always been my favourite exercise.

As I'm sure you've been told, walking is supposed to be excellent for managing PAD, and very often, the more you force yourself to walk, the more you can.  It's certainly worked for me.

Coming up to 2 years post-diagnosis, I now walk an average of 9km+ per day, at around 5km per hour, and I can do 3km at a stretch without a break, though that varies a lot day to day. A big increase! Anyway, with the walking I'm certainly exercising more than I have for decades.

Not saying this applies to you, but my experience seems to fit with the standard recommendations.

I keep meaning to do more arm/upper-body strength exercise, but it's too boring  Probably worth thinking about, though.

For weight loss, eating less is going to do much more than increasing exercise, generally.  I found this tool very useful for getting a handle on things: https://www.niddk.nih.gov/bwp  From the US govt health institute, based on research from leading weight/obesity research group. Set a weight loss goal & how much exercise you'll do, see how much you should be eating to achieve the goal.


----------



## Felinia (Jan 8, 2020)

Just spotted this post.  I am Type2 diabetic and have hip and back problems so limited mobility.  My DSN suggested Aquamove or Aquafit (the first is gentler than the second).  So I built up to one Move class and three Fit classes a week, and it has made a big difference to my pain and mobility.  However I did look up your condition and NHS recommends an exercise programme structured through your doctor.  So before you start anything I suggest you talk to your doctor about the best type of exercise for yourself.  Aqua classes usually consist of retired ladies like myself, not superfit gym bunnies!!


----------



## Janybaby (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you all for your replies, I was only told that I have this condition 2 weeks ago and am waiting for my specialist appointment to come through


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 10, 2020)

Janybaby said:


> Thank you all for your replies, I was only told that I have this condition 2 weeks ago and am waiting for my specialist appointment to come through



Good luck with specialist, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jan 10, 2020)

Seated yoga is good. And there are other seated exercise programmes including weights and cardio. YouTube has loads. It depends what suits your body. You might find you can do some of the standing Qi Gong as it’s fairly sedentary.


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi,
    I would just like to add to what Eddy Edson said about exercise vs diet. 
Concentrate on what (and when) you eat. There is overwhelming evidence that what you eat influences your weight much more than how much you exercise. This is for 2 reasons:-
1. Even when doing quite strenuous exercise, the bulk of the Calories you are burning are just used in keeping you alive (your resting Metabolism). Most people also find that doing extra exercise increases their appetite, so sometimes that negates the whole of the extra Calories used.

2. It is almost impossible to lose weight when you have high Insulin I'm assuming that you are/will be a Type 2 Diabetic (high Insulin for a Type 1 means that they injected too much/ eat fewer carbs and protein than planned). Insulin is the 'fat regulating hormone' which pushes Glucose out of the bloodstream into cells where it is either burned as fuel or stored as fat (yes body fat is built from Sugars and Starches - not from dietary fat). When Insulin is doing its work (as it should) that also means that the body can't break down stored fat to use for energy - there should be no need to 'raid' the body's energy store if it is currently producing Insulin to deal with high Blood Glucose!
So eating carbs frequently (even little and often) usually keeps you Insulin levels too high for you to lose and body fat- which is the weight you need to lose. Reducing Carbs in each meal, eating until feeling satisfied and not eating unless hungry (whatever the clock says) will enable you to lose weight (even if like me you don't actually reduce your total Calories until your body is 'fat adapted'). Once you are 'fat adapted' you will find that you can safely reduce your calories (without reducing your resting metabolism) and/or go for longer periods of fasting - since you will just be using up some of your excess energy store!


----------



## Drummer (Jan 10, 2020)

Hmm - so lets not mention the elephant in the room - typical.
You are prediabetic - your blood glucose is too high because you can't cope with the amount of carbohydrate you are eating. Presumably you are heading for type two, though other options are available.
Why your security clearance is not high enough to know that is rather baffling.
Try eating fewer high carb foods, swap them for something lower carb - cauliflower for potatoes is a good one.
You might do well to get hold of a glucose testing meter to see how meals affect you - if you contact Spirit Healthcare and use the codewords Tee 2 and strips plus an exchange of emails, you should be successful in your mission.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2020)

@Drummer - This is the exercise board, and Janey was asking about exercise as that has been suggested as a part of positive changes that can be made at this point. I don't think it's about security clearance  - I know I certainly don't have one


----------

